

Ask HN: Hang out this weekend in SF? - tehwebguy

I'm going to be in San Francisco for a job interview, wondering if there is anything cool and / or startup related going on that I could go to, or if anyone just wants to chill.
======
looprecurse
Not sure about the compnay, but there are many meetups happen every single
day. You might wanna check that out and register yourself..you will get to
meet lot of awesome people and FREE FOOD!!!

------
deny
Sosh.com does a good job of recommending activities. There's also a decent
list here: <http://sf.funcheap.com/>

------
venkasub
Is there any aggregator which lists the meetups that are happening in the Bay
Area?

~~~
tehwebguy
I'm not familiar with any, other than stuff like Meetup.com (which I'm
checking as well)

------
mattbillenstein
A/S/L?

